# laptop wifi question



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

My youngest daughter wants me to buy a wifi card for her laptop and send it to her in Argentina. I know nothing about wifi and not much about laptops.. I can, however, send it to her in Argentina. :grin:

What is a wifi card, is it easy to install, and what is a good brand? Will it make any difference as to what I buy for it to work in Argentina?

Thank you so much for your help. I'm totally lost...

Stacy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

A wifi card enables wireless networking, most commonly for the purpose of accessing high-speed Internet. It's a good thing for a traveler, since there are an increasing number of free wireless "hotspots" available. In addition there are often commercial (pay for use) hotspots available in hotels. Go to this link to search for free hotspots in your area.

http://free-hotspot.com/

There are several speeds of wireless networking adapters; 802.11b, 802.11g, and 802.11n. The most popular today is 802.11g, which is commonly referred to simply as 'wireless G'. It's fast enough for anything your daughter will need to do (54 megabits/sec).

Wireless G adapters are available with either a USB or cardbus interface. It doesn't really matter which one you get but I personally prefer cardbus for a laptop, although a USB adapter can be used on either a laptop or a desktop computer.

Brand doesn't matter. They are all acceptable quality and simple to install. Here is one that I purchased a few weeks ago that's only $11 plus $6 shipping. He shipped the same day.

http://cgi.ebay.com/802-11g-Wireles...ryZ45000QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

$17 (delivered) isn't a bad price at all for a 802.11g cardbus adapter. I'm sure you can find a wireless G adapter at a local computer store, but you'll probably pay around $40.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Thank you, Nevada. She told me just the card but she needs an adapter also? Or is it all one thing? I'm clueless... I'm going to have to buy it at a local store as she told me last night she wants it and to send it down with her sister. My oldest daughter and her husband are going to Buenos Aires for a week to visit Kady.

Stacy


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

You might want to check into the legal issues of wifi in her area. WIFI is not wifi, there are some county freq changes. Make sure you have the correct one. Make sure its legal for her to use.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Nevada said:


> A wifi card enables wireless networking, most commonly for the purpose of accessing high-speed Internet. It's a good thing for a traveler, since there are an increasing number of free wireless "hotspots" available. In addition there are often commercial (pay for use) hotspots available in hotels. Go to this link to search for free hotspots in your area.
> 
> http://free-hotspot.com/
> 
> ...


I bought two off eBay. One for $22 and one for $50 and the more expensive one works a LOT better. Lately, I haven't had very good luck with anything I bought from eBay, it has all been JUNK. I think the next purchase I make will be from a more reliable source. Just MHO.

Donsgal


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

KincoraFarm said:


> She told me just the card but she needs an adapter also? Or is it all one thing?


It's all one thing. It's called an adapter. The one I provided the link for will work with any laptop, even older ones. That's all you need. Mine works great.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> You might want to check into the legal issues of wifi in her area. WIFI is not wifi, there are some county freq changes. Make sure you have the correct one. Make sure its legal for her to use.


That's a good point, but the adpater I provided the link for is configurable to international frequencies. I don't know that there are legal issues since it operates on the 2.4 GHz unlicensed band, the same frequency band used by ordinary cordless telephones, but there are compatibility issues.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

donsgal said:


> Lately, I haven't had very good luck with anything I bought from eBay, it has all been JUNK. I think the next purchase I make will be from a more reliable source.


I don't see why finding a product at eBay should make a difference. Perhaps it might for used equipment, but not new items.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Most newer laptops have a 'built in' wifi antenna. I just bought this everex notebook (p.s. their sales are booming) with xp on sale for 200 bucks, and it has a built in wifi antenna.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

14yearpcmaker said:


> Most newer laptops have a 'built in' wifi antenna. I just bought this everex notebook (p.s. their sales are booming) with xp on sale for 200 bucks, and it has a built in wifi antenna.


How new is "newer" Pcmaker? Kady's laptop is almost 3 years old- that's old in the laptop world, isn't it? :grin:

Stacy


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Nevada said:


> It's all one thing. It's called an adapter. The one I provided the link for will work with any laptop, even older ones. That's all you need. Mine works great.


Thank you, Nevada. I appreciate your help.

Stacy


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

KincoraFarm said:


> How new is "newer" Pcmaker? Kady's laptop is almost 3 years old- that's old in the laptop world, isn't it? :grin:
> 
> Stacy


My laptop is almost 3 years old, and has built in wireless networking (wifi). Not all did at that time, but some people did not even realize they had it because they did not need it when they bought the computer. If you know the model, it can be verified.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

KincoraFarm said:


> How new is "newer" Pcmaker? Kady's laptop is almost 3 years old- that's old in the laptop world, isn't it? :grin:
> 
> Stacy


Her's isn't THAT old... I would check the specs of it on the manufacturer's website,,, it could very well have built in wifi.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

What voltage does Argentina run on? Most likely 220v. That "adapter" may actually be a power adapter - you may want to ask for more info. Wireless "adapter", power "adapter"..... ???


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

OntarioMan said:


> What voltage does Argentina run on? Most likely 220v. That "adapter" may actually be a power adapter - you may want to ask for more info. Wireless "adapter", power "adapter"..... ???


She already has a power adapter down there, we bought that when she wanted her portable DVD player sent to her. I bought a "Wireless G 125 high speed" notebook adapter yesterday at Circuit City. Looks easy to use... that's about all I can tell. :grin:

Stacy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

OntarioMan said:


> What voltage does Argentina run on? Most likely 220v. That "adapter" may actually be a power adapter - you may want to ask for more info. Wireless "adapter", power "adapter"..... ???


Network adapters don't require external power. They plug directly into either the Laptop's USB or cardbus slot. If the laptop works, the wireless adapter will work.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

KincoraFarm said:


> She already has a power adapter down there, we bought that when she wanted her portable DVD player sent to her. I bought a "Wireless G 125 high speed" notebook adapter yesterday at Circuit City. Looks easy to use... that's about all I can tell. :grin:
> 
> Stacy


Sounds like Buffalo Technology gear.

http://www.buffalotech.com/products...d/wireless-g-125-high-speed-notebook-adapter/

That should work fine for her. I hope you didn't get hosed too badly.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Nevada said:


> Sounds like Buffalo Technology gear.
> 
> http://www.buffalotech.com/products...d/wireless-g-125-high-speed-notebook-adapter/
> 
> That should work fine for her. I hope you didn't get hosed too badly.


Yup, it's a Buffalo  Well, it was significantly more than you paid on eBay... and Circuit City lost a customer. I stood there forever trying to get someone to help me. I really appreciate your help, Nevada, if you didn't tell me what I needed I'd _still_ be standing there. As it was I found it and went by your recommendations as to which speed and such.

Stacy


----------

